# Unwelcome Neighbors Dog



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a dog dilemma.

Last year while hunting a tripod by a road on our lease, two grown Bulldog's (breed unknown, but seemed to heavy around chest to be pits) come walking down the road. They pass by without noticing me. I fire a shot (NOT at them) in hopes of running them off. No luck. They look my way, then mosey on the way they were going. Only saw them the one time last year, but lease partner saw them once also in a food plot.

This year, my son and I are heading to the sign in shed and find two young Bulldog's (these I believe to be Pit's), in the road. I stop and load them up (SUPER friendly) and drop them off 100 yds past the 1st couple houses on the road that runs through the lease. When we get back to the sign in shed, I see the two grown dog's from last year way up the road. I whistle and they look, but then they go the other way (further into the lease). CRAP! Now What?

Let me say this first. I am a dog lover and have had dog's all my life. A dog in my house is a member of my family. Shooting these animals in cold blood (as I have seen suggested on other forums), IS NOT AN OPTION (for me anyway, my lease partners, well.....). 


I know which house the young dog's belong to, not sure on the other grown ones. 



Do i stop and ask if he'll keep them penned up (he has a fenced in backyard) at LEAST during the season? If I do, and he doesn't like what I have to say, then something happens to the dog's, he knows who to look for. 

We're spending $6k a year for leasing and planting for this place, and the dog's running all over it are a problem.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd have a friendly talk with him and explain that you will not shoot his dogs but you know people on your lease will and you are just wanting to make him aware of this. His reaction to this would determine my next move. I would not let stray dogs ruin all I have put into a lease.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I'm in the same situation as you, I see dogs on our lease just about every sit. No collars, definitely dogs, not coyotes. I don't think the owners (if there are any) care to keep them penned up, so what are my options other than a .308 dirt nap?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

John I will fill your feeder with eukanuba so that they will have a well balanced diet! Lol! All we can do is call the pound if we can catch them.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Dagwood said:


> I'd have a friendly talk with him and explain that you will not shoot his dogs but you know people on your lease will and you are just wanting to make him aware of this. His reaction to this would determine my next move. I would not let stray dogs ruin all I have put into a lease.


I think that's the right answer.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Chad....The way things are looking that dog food will be cheaper than corn!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

No I buy it twice a month $54.99 for 35lbs!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> No I buy it twice a month $54.99 for 35lbs!


Mine are eating venison right now. I'm figuring the deer in the freezer cost me around to $3500. They probably have about 30 or 40lbs they'll be eating. Dog food probably would have been cheaper.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Dogs on the lease are as good a as coyote. If its got a collar, it has a chance.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

sounds like you'd be better off in a high-fence area.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I let all dogs slide on my place as I figure it increases the likelyhood that they'll get an otherwise lethargic buck to move; especially in hot weather... I usually see the deer long before I see the dogs and I've seen deer puposefully jump fences just to lose the dogs. Of course I love hunting close to fences


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I've had a similar problem on my family's property in North MS, except it was with people's hunting dogs. I'm not talking about an occasional one getting past as they try to intercept them at the road dividing our land from theirs. I've actually stood at the top of the hill and watched as they released them onto our side of the road. The first time it happened I went down and had a talk with them. They were very appologetic and said they didn't realize the land wasn't part of their club (can't read signs I guess:whistling. The next time it happened I heard them relase the dogs and drive off before I could make it out to the road. 

Our hunting camp is only a couple of hundred yards off the road and on a hill overlooking the rest of the property. I ran back to camp, grabbed some left over biscuits and other food from our breakfast, threw it into an old hubcap and started whistling. Directly, here came five beagles running up to the camp. While they were devouring the biscuits, I got some rope, made five leashes, wrote down the names and addresses off their collars, led them back down to the spot on the road where they were let out, and tied them to the power pole and gate on the neighbor's side of the road. About an hour or so later while I was sitting in my stand I heard the truck come driving back down the road real slow listening and calling for their dogs. :whistling:

I guess they got the message that time because I've only heard the dogs on our land a couple of other times and that was when they strayed across the line from the other direction. It still pisses me off, but it's not the dog's fault, and as tempting as it is to "red mist 'em", I'll refrain from taking it out on them.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I am old enough to be cynical about your sensibilities. My dog, while being walked by my 13 year old daughter, was attacked without provocation by a pit bull mix being watched by someone down my street. They would not give me the name of the owner. I gave them the vet bill and said I would not make a big deal about it but expected them to cover my vet expense. I have yet to be paid for my vet bill. I thought I'd take a friendly approach and not have them deal with a vicious dog complaint, but now I'm thinking that was the wrong approach. Some people are not responsible dog owners and really just do not care. Shoot the bastards.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Shoot who, the dogs or the owners? Its the owner's fault, not the dogs.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

snick....click.....BOOM! problem solved.Why is that so hard? A stray here will get ate or shot,unless it is a very fast runner.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> snick....click.....BOOM! problem solved.Why is that so hard? A stray here will get ate or shot,unless it is a very fast runner.


 That's the way it is nearly everywhere. If that pooch isn't where it's supposed to be, and it's not wearing a collar, I'd say 80% of the hunters I know would put it out of it's misery. The life of a stray is a cold existance that saddens to no end. But when it's adding misery to the lives of humans, the point and click method may be the kindest way. I've responsibly owned dogs all of my years. I own/babysit one now and I know EXACTLY where that dog is, right now, in 2 hours, and in 2 weeks.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

When I was a kid we had packs of dogs roaming, raiding, and killing, and I've heard of it from the Carolinas too. It takes one strong alpha to get their pack hunting instincts organized. I guess my experience with dogs not in the care or control of their "owners" has not been good. Just be careful when you see dogs with no collars running where they do not belong. I'll make myself real popular and tell you we also used to shoot feral cats roaming the woods and fields...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My $.02 Worth*

Running domestic dogs and hunting clubs don't mix. A coyote will not hurt your club near as much as a dog.

I would suggest that you and your club handle the situation how YOU feel that it is most appropriate. Hug him and cuddle him ='s BAD. Spend all your time catching him and off to the animal shelter ='s BAD. Shooting him on the spot ='s BAD. No matter what ya'll do will not please everyone and probably no one. This, given that the dog is the one that is not to blame. It's the OWNER.

Handle this problem as you see fit. Don't come on a forum asking all kinds of questions. If you are that unsure of what to do quit hunting the lease or ANY lease first time you see a domestic dog. 

I know what I would do. HOPEFULLY.....most here know how they would take care of this particular "life's little problem". After careful thought you need to handle this problem as you see fit.

BTW....I am surely not trying to trivialize this situation,simply speaking the(IMO)truth. --- SAWMAN


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Just a sensitive suggestion....Bait the dogs and trap them....put out food in an obscure part of your lease and trap them. let the owners know where they are and that if you trap them again, you will notify the pound not them. Then i would renegiotiate (dont think i spelled that right) your lease to hunt or put a claus in it next time to cover this.

TRP


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Difficult and complex issue.
- MANY dogs are being dropped off at shopping centers and the pounds are full because people can't afford them in this bad economy. 
- A good point was made concerning a pack/wild dog, and the difficult life they live.
- Many dog owners are irresponsible and will never commit to a behavior change.
- The dogs are not to blame, the jackass owner is.
- I like the bait and trap approach, it is a real notification, and it gives the owner a chance.
- I would not shoot a dog unless it is suffering. The dog isn't at fault, they are just trying to survive.

Almost forgot to add, I shot a very nice 8 pointer one morning when the local pack of neighborhood dogs jumped one out of it's bed and it trotted by me at just 25 yards. The dogs about @#$%^& when they heard the shot and then saw me up in the tree.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing you can do (that will work) so just get over it.... I know that sounds kinda bad - but don't let a few dogs ruin your season, their not going to hurt much.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

If your against shooting them, which im on the fence about myself, then the pound or a nice long talk with the suspected owner is the only choice. Maybe even tell the owner that you will shoot his dogs if he dont control them, even though you have no plans too, maybe it will scare him enough. I hate shooting dogs personally but sometimes it must be done for personal safety and animal control, but uncollared ones pose a threat. a large dog in the wild over years will eventually be no better than a wolf, in some cases worse.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I am / was against shooting the dogs who screwed up my hunting for 2 years.
I loaded them up and took them home twice. the owner said he was sorry but did nothing. I called the ECSO who told me to call Animal Control , who said they would come out and see the dogs when they are there. problem was the dogs would not wait on the animal control to arrive. Florida Wildlife told me Dogs are domestic animals and they would not help even though they were killing the deer.
I called ECSO again and told them about the run around. I was told that since this was rural area to just " do what I have to do" 
as I was doing maintenance on my Kubota one day I could hear the deer panicking at high speed running for the creek. the large Doe's were able to jump the creek but the fawns were not able to get across.
I observed the dogs kill 2 fawns for sport and then " Did what i had to do "
they decimated the fawn population last year but I now have no more dog problem
I can tell you they will not go away on there own!
Do what you have to do!

edited to say
I spent almost $200,000 on my land , extended camper / home , garage , tractor , equipment , solar energy , generators , recreational facilities , ATV's , Plumbing and pump from spring to water tower , heated hunting houses , security , food plots and implements , Etc.

and because of free running packs of killer dogs my wife was afraid to walk on our land and my Grand Children could not play .

you must decide what your enjoyment is worth? for me the Dogs became unacceptable and I would have been better off not talking to the owner at all.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Just a sensitive suggestion....Bait the dogs and trap them....put out food in an obscure part of your lease and trap them. let the owners know where they are and that if you trap them again, you will notify the pound not them. Then i would renegiotiate (dont think i spelled that right) your lease to hunt or put a claus in it next time to cover this.
> 
> TRP


That's the best idea yet. If it's the same dogs and they are wearing those expensive radio collars I have seen a few cut off and broken. Then the dog finds a nice home. It's the owners and DOG HUNTERS!!!!!!! O' the dogs don't know property boundaries...... Yeah but you sure as hell know how to shoot my deer they run off. awrdlkgjhbegk;ljqehroiwqehrgpoiwehrgo[i3wq DOG HUNTERS!!!!!!! Thats one right I would not mind to see go away.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> snick....click.....BOOM! problem solved.Why is that so hard? A stray here will get ate or shot,unless it is a very fast runner.


I must add this,I have 3 house dogs and 1 yard dog,my folks have 4 yard dogs.I have a lab who is going on 19 yrs old now who was a cast off, ALL of our dogs are cast offs or pound pick ups.We also have a few free ranging cats,the dogs mostly keep those under control.The 19 yr old lab is now a couch potato,she served many years as a yard dog,now we have to fight for couch space,but shes earned it.
If you cant bring yourself to shoot it,bring it home.I have kids,and that is the first thing I watch with a new dog,how it reacts with kids.Some have been shot with in ten minutes of being here.(dogs,not kids but sometimes I wonder)
I will not put up with dogs around my hunting area,ours have heard a round really close to their head and figured out they dont need to be there.This is all up to you and what you can sleep with at night. Just please dont shoot it in the ass,if you shoot it,do it right,and make it as quick as you can.I wont make one suffer if I can help it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Bullshark said:


> That's the best idea yet. If it's the same dogs and they are wearing those expensive radio collars I have seen a few cut off and broken. Then the dog finds a nice home. It's the owners and DOG HUNTERS!!!!!!! O' the dogs don't know property boundaries...... Yeah but you sure as hell know how to shoot my deer they run off. awrdlkgjhbegk;ljqehroiwqehrgpoiwehrgo[i3wq DOG HUNTERS!!!!!!! Thats one right I would not mind to see go away.


Wow....had some bad experiences eh? Not all dog hunters are bad,there are quite a few who dont seem to care,but most are good folks.I grew up dog hunting around hurricane lake,I have some fond memories of hunting with family back then.
And since when have you owned deer? I own land,and feed deer year round,but in no way do I or anyone else own them.
I have a bullet hole in the side of my house,because blackwater state forest is on three sides of me,and most folks dont pay attention to where houses are when the climb up a tree.I have hunters drive up my drive way every year looking to hunt,and use to have dogs running all the time around us,I'm not mad at every hunter in the woods.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Wow....had some bad experiences eh? Not all dog hunters are bad,there are quite a few who dont seem to care,but most are good folks.I grew up dog hunting around hurricane lake,I have some fond memories of hunting with family back then.
> And since when have you owned deer? I own land,and feed deer year round,but in no way do I or anyone else own them.
> I have a bullet hole in the side of my house,because blackwater state forest is on three sides of me,and most folks dont pay attention to where houses are when the climb up a tree.I have hunters drive up my drive way every year looking to hunt,and use to have dogs running all the time around us,I'm not mad at every hunter in the woods.


Good post.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Funny I also have a bullet hole in my house and I live near Eglin. I know they all are not bad people but there is no way for them to 100% guarantee it won't affect people others. As a still hunter I can. Also it's 100% unsafe. I was a member of a still/dog club for 2 years and it's not. The guy incharge was awesome but they still couldn't keep the dogs outof the still part and still shot at running animals from trucks while people were on the same road or still hunting in the woods. I have never been in a club that was not affected by dog hunters negatively multiple times a year. It's unsafe, it's stealing deer and it's rude.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

bullshark, what brought on the dog hunter drama. he plainly said it was bulldog or bulldog mixes. he brought up nothing about hounds and knew where most lived. i don't have a dog in this hunt and only keep a few rabbit dogs who have never been where they ain't suppose to be. however, i have a rat terrier that 2 or 3 times a year wants to explore. are you going to shoot her too............tony


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Edit: double post.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not going to argue with anyone in this thread, but I am going to state what I know. For all the still hunters out there that will preach on about how a dog ruins a hunt, why must so many of you guys come and hunt on the little bit of property the dog hunters have to run? Ill tell you why...

You hunt this area because regardless of the traffic and and the pressure applied in this area, the deer still get up and move like they always would. You think they don't still have to eat? I witness this every year as I still hunt in the dog areas aswell. I LOVE when they put a few dogs in the woods. I've had a pack run a doe right by my tree. 20 minutes later a buck bedded 100 yards or so away gets up and slips off that I may have never seen otherwise. I have also watched them run within 100 yards or so of FEEDING deer and they just look up, wait till they are gone and go back to head down feeding. A dog running around the woods or across your foodplot isn't the hunt ending nightmare some of these hunters make it out to be. Coyotes are the same thing and they've never ruined a hunt. I seen a rack buck chase a yote by my stand one time in Eglin. It was a sight to see. If the dog is collared and on your food plot, by all means, do your best to catch,trap, or round up the owner. Id put uncollared dogs at your disposal. Its not the dogs fault though. You see the ones with the tracking collars, atleast you know the owner is trying to do his best to know where his dog is. Those collars still can't tell dogs where to go. 

On another note, to the still hunters who hunt a section over from a dog area and want to complain.... come on man. You see where your at. You should already know what to expect. Your kinda like that lady who built her house at the corner of the Bracken and Belandville Rds in the dog running area with a crappy fence around it and expects not to have any problems. Just a little common sense goes a long way. The dog hunters have very little property to hunt. Its hard to keep a hound in that little bit of land.


I thought dead deer were the only deer that could be stolen? I guess you could steal those live deer from the Jackson Guard in the pen lol. There's a little 6 point in there.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

My beef is that I own the property that I'm hunting. 99% of the guys running the dogs don't own jack. They are members of a hunting club that leases the land that they hunt. Now, when it comes to that land, property rights in their view are sacrosanct. If you were to step foot on _their_ land they wouldn't hesitate to call the law on you for trespassing and attempting to shoot _their_ deer. But, when it comes to my land, all of a sudden, ownership is just a technicallity, and since I don't own the deer anyway, I shouldn't have any problem with them running their dogs across it to chase any deer that might be there off and onto property where they can shoot (or mainly shoot at) them. 

I've tolerated it to this point because in these times when hunting is coming under increased scrutiny, those who enjoy the sport need to maintain solidarity in the face of the pressure from the anti-gun, PETA, hug-a-bunny crowd. But, if it comes down to a choice between my property rights and _our_ hobby, the hobby is nowhere near as important to me as my land.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

hyco said:


> bullshark, what brought on the dog hunter drama. he plainly said it was bulldog or bulldog mixes. he brought up nothing about hounds and knew where most lived. i don't have a dog in this hunt and only keep a few rabbit dogs who have never been where they ain't suppose to be. however, i have a rat terrier that 2 or 3 times a year wants to explore. are you going to shoot her too............tony


This issue is not exclusive to the original posters situation. This is why there are 5 pages of posts. Thats why. If you look back at my first or second post you will see I said find a good homes for the dogs in question so no I won't be shooting "her". But any kind of a dog that starts with Pit or ends with bull is a whole other 5 page thread I could fill on my own.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Property rights is given. Trespass and people hunting on your land should not be tolerated. I agree 100 percent. Treat others how you would want to be treated. Its to bad the world doesn't work this way. I'm stating what I think of a situation where a hunters dog comes across a property with a collar on. No hunter, just the dog. Shooting it should not be first thought process here. If my dog were to accidently go onto someones property, my first thought is give him time and he will come back. I would not go on someones property to retreive my dog without consent from the land owner. If said land owner were to shoot my dog, that I have spent 1000s of dollars on, for no other reason than he was on my food plot "ruining" my hunting, we would have some serious moral beef. To be honest, I'm not sure you can shoot a collared animal on your property unless you are in danger or feel threatened. Yes you can always make some story up, or SSS, but I don't condone shooting a collared animal. Dogs are like family to people, and I couldn't shoot anything with a collar over one afternoon/morning of deer hunting. Strays are a different story.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well soon enough running deer with dogs will be banned and that is the way it should be. By the way, dog on my plot ='s my dog, I will deal with him depending on how I feel that day.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Well soon enough running deer with dogs will be banned and that is the way it should be. By the way, dog on my plot ='s my dog, I will deal with him depending on how I feel that day.


As will hunting as a whole.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

nah, hunting is here forever, not even an issue.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss I suppose.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

what are you 12?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

No sir, I am not. I also don't appreciate your remark, which I deem is trying to insult my intelligence. You sir are narrow minded to believe it is "here forever". If they take away dog hunting, obviously they can take away hunting as a whole. You lose dog hunters, you lose a vast majority of hunters in the south east that support hunting as a whole. It would just be another step in shutting it all down. Just because you don't see it as an appropriate way to hunt and harvest game, doesn't mean it isn't. Its your opinion and your entitled to it. Its obvious doghunters have stepped on your toes. Believe me, there are some bad ones. There are just as many bad still hunters. They poach and trespass with the best of them. Its just harder for them to get caught. Just because you wont give up your guns, and you will do whatever on your own piece of property, doesn't change the fact that someday it may not be legal to do. As hunters we should support every legal hunting method for the sake of other hunters and our sport. Hate the bad apples, don't group them as a whole.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yep you are a bad apple with your attitude


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> ... If they take away dog hunting, obviously they can take away hunting as a whole. You lose dog hunters, you lose a vast majority of hunters in the south east that support hunting as a whole. It would just be another step in shutting it all down.....
> 
> .....Just because you wont give up your guns, and you will do whatever on your own piece of property, doesn't change the fact that someday it may not be legal to do. As hunters we should support every legal hunting method for the sake of other hunters and our sport.....


I agree. 

I have no problem with the practice of dog hunting just with how some people try to practice it. I would prefer that we handle this amongst ourselves within the hunting community instead of having the government get started on passing new laws. Getting them started is not near as hard as getting them stopped.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> yep you are a bad apple with your attitude


I guess for supporting something you like to do, and abiding by all laws and FL fish and wildlife regulation, it makes me a bad apple. I apologize for any attitude I may convey. Although it is just, because I feel strongly for the said sport.


To the other post....

I completely argee with you. There are some idiots. You gotta deal with them as they come. There are just as many bad still hunters though. Just easier to get away from public eye.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Play, You are right, the doggers that give them all a bad name will shut it down, a shame really they cannot police themselves. It has nothing to do with other mean of hunting at all. Dog hunting is shrinking in all states it is still legal in and it gives a bad name to all hunters thanks to some, time for it to end...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

First its dog hunting. Next its bowhunting. You know how many pictures of injured deer and stories posted online about wounded deer? There is more fuel to the fire in that regard than dog running. Either way its just the beginning, you should start fighting for all of it...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry you think that way Travis, I know dogging is something you like but it is a dying sport. You might do it right but the ones I have seen and the videos were really bad. They will not take hunting away, you just need us to be on your side and that is not the case for most of us. We don't even allow our pet dogs on our lease and I will not post on a public forum what might happen if a dog trespasses. I prefer to warn the owner or take the dog to a no kill pound but others are not so kind.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Hunted Possums and ***** as a child with dogs and it was great.

have watched fawns being run down until their tongues were hanging out of their mouths and thier mothers in terror trying to protect them from the dogs.

My problem is that the dogs do not chase the huge bucks into the hunters gun sights but instead run the young ones into the dirt an terrorise the forest.

straight up = I shoot every dog I see.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"have watched fawns being run down until their tongues were hanging out of their mouths and thier mothers in terror trying to protect them from the dogs."
"I was doing maintenance on my Kubota one day I could hear the deer panicking at high speed running for the creek. the large Doe's were able to jump the creek but the fawns were not able to get across.
I observed the dogs kill 2 fawns for sport"


WOW!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Sorry you think that way Travis, I know dogging is something you like but it is a dying sport. You might do it right but the ones I have seen and the videos were really bad. They will not take hunting away, you just need us to be on your side and that is not the case for most of us. We don't even allow our pet dogs on our lease and I will not post on a public forum what might happen if a dog trespasses. I prefer to warn the owner or take the dog to a no kill pound but others are not so kind.


this. It cannot be regulated. Last year or the year before I posted a rant about 3 member of my club calling me to say dogs are running up our whole property. It turned out to be a guy off PFF who seemed very nice who let his dogs out 15 miles away in Blackwater. I was in Brewton, AL. Regardless of how nice he was we worked our asses off and spent a crap ton of money to grow some nice deer and there his dogs were. I didn't even walk on the plots during season yet his dogs which were let out 15 miles away are running everywhere. Nice or not it's like riding a bike on a hwy. It's legal but it's rude as F and you really mess up a lot of people who don't mess with you.


----------

